# Wanted:  Someone to convert 8 x Leopard 2A4s into Armd Recovery Vehicles



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2011)

This from MERX:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the conversion of eight ( 8 ) Leopard 2 A4 chassis into Canadian Leopard 2-based Armoured Recovery Vehicles (ARVs) and associated integrated logistics support, plus an option for up to four (4) additional ARVs .... Closing:  2011-04-20 02:00 PM Eastern Daylight Saving Time EDT ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2011)

Amendment, with new details of mandatory "check out the vehicles you're going to convert" meetings, attached.


----------

